# بعض البرامج المهمة بالاكسل للمساحين



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

اخواني هذة برامج مهمة وارجاء التاكد من صحتها 
بالتوفيق يارب الموضوع منقول من احدي المنتديات


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

وانشاء الله سوف اعيد تنزيلهااسف حدث خطا بالربط


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

*برامج اكسل*

برامج اكسل يارب تعجبكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

اسف البرنامح لا ينزل معي


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 أبريل 2009)

اين البرامج ياسندباد في الهوا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

اسف حصل خطا مني وهذا هو الربط للبرامج

http://www.engineeringsurveyor.com/utilities/index.htm


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 أبريل 2009)

تفضل اخي البرامج


----------



## أبوالمعتز (28 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك أخي العزيز السندباد المساحي موقع رائع بالفعل


----------



## alaa eldin farag (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## odwan (4 مايو 2009)

البرامج غير موجودة ولكن الشر موصول لك وبارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة ونفع الله بك ورفع قدرك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك ياسندباد وجزاك الله خير علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## ali992 (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي و وفقك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز السندبات ياتري هل عندك ملف أكسل لحساب المنحني الانتقالي ارجوا الرد ولكم تحياتنا وشكرا وانا اسف لك


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم فعلا برامج رائعة ولابد منها لكل مهندس مساحة


----------



## العباده (4 مايو 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا جزيلا


----------



## chupchupina (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (19 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.............


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز السندباد شكرا لك علي هذه البرامج الجميلة ولاكن ياخي العزيز في برنامج الاكسل لايجاد مساحة الاشكال الهندسية غير المنتظمة توجد فروقات كبيرة لحساب المساحة لاي شكل ارجوا منكم تجربة هذا البرنامج والرد علينا حتي نكون علي صواب ولكم تحياتنا


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## الليبي2008 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور جدا


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 يونيو 2009)

*أشكرك أخي العزيز السندباد المساحي موقع رائع بالفعل*


----------



## صحصاح66 (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وأكثر من أمثالكم وجعل ثواب نشر العلم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooot


----------



## garary (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوسف هاشم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن الملف جزك الله خير


----------



## sbic (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedzidan2011 (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عباس (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## buraida (14 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (15 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك​


----------



## المستودع (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## MAKLAD (22 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## iead (22 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووور أخي ع تعبك


----------



## GHADA AL (22 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (24 يوليو 2012)

موقع ممتاز


----------



## khalifab13 (24 يوليو 2012)

حفضك الله و رعاك شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------

